

Ask HN: Remedy for sagging inspiration? - boggles

When you're working on something and just start to feel, what's the point? Is this going anywhere? Will anyone care? Should I just give up?<p>What do you do to stay inspired?<p>Do you read something?<p>Do you have some kind of ritual to get you back on track?<p>Any inspiration secrets?<p>I'm having a pretty low day today and could use some hopeful advice.
======
edw519
Everyone has low days. When I do, I just power down and do something else.

I can't imagine letting a low day discourage me. My work is way too important
for that.

If you ever think "What's the point," "Is this going anywhere?" "Will anyone
care?" or "Should I just give up?", that tells me that you're not sure about
how important your project is. Get sure. Is it too important to let a few
speed bumps discourage you? Decide. If it's that important, then get back to
work. If not, do something else. There's no in between.

------
rit
Tune out for awhile. I find shutting out everything I normally do (like
watching TV, playing games, and especially anything work related) for a day or
two, and reading a book helps a lot.

If you need to, step away from your normal environment too. In general I find
that breaking away from what I'd do "normally" really works best to reset my
brain. Your mileage may vary, but give it a try. Go to a park, bring a book
and lunch and just disconnect.

------
jcw
Are you just burnt out? When you're low on inspiration, taking a day to do
everything but work can do wonders. Get out the house, see some friends.

